# Sony Ericsson V600i USB Transfer Help

## hicks97

i just got a nice and shiny Ericsson V600i, and it has USB data transfer capabilties, but low and behold the drivers supplied or just for windows. i don't have any bluetooth hardware for my PC (although i might get some later), but i want to move a few mp3's and clips onto my phone, as far as i'm aware you can mount it as if it's a data stick, but i'm not too sure how to do this.

any ideas?

cheers, chris

----------

## hicks97

it's being recognised, but i think for some reason some MIDI USB driver is conflicting, this is what i get at the end of my dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
> 
> midi: probe of 2-2:1.0 failed with error -5
> ...

 

it looks like it keeps connecting to the USB device but this MIDI thing is getting in the way, anyone got any ideas?

----------

## lysergicacid

i think u need coldplug and hotplug installed and working and scsi emulation and everything it should be dead easy cant think how i did it to be honest, ive got a k750i and i can copy files onto the memory stick duo thing but not onto the phone memory itself under linux (just move the files onto your fone memory with the fone, after uve got them onto the memory stick) u should see somthing like 

```

  Vendor: Sony Eri  Model: Memory Stick      Rev: 0000

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 126912 512-byte hdwr sectors (65 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 6a 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 126912 512-byte hdwr sectors (65 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 6a 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

in the output of dmesg if u have all the usb mass storage options enabled in the kernel 

u should see a somthing like this in your lsmod output

```

ehci_hcd               36040  0 

usb_storage            76608  0 

cdc_acm                12384  0 

usbhid                 28292  0 

hci_usb                15240  2 

uhci_hcd               32848  0 

usbcore               125276  7 ehci_hcd,usb_storage,cdc_acm,usbhid,hci_usb,uhci_hcd
```

u can follow any of the usb mass storage device howto's.

this link should help u set it up https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-350769-highlight-usb+mass+storage.html

hope it helps man i cant think straight its 4am time for death cya man and gud luk.

----------

